# Corsair H50 Wasserkühlung Adapter für Sockel 1151



## biberchamp (13. August 2016)

*Corsair H50 Wasserkühlung Adapter für Sockel 1151*

Hallo,

gibt es einen Adapter für meine Corsair H50 Wasserkühlung, dass ich sie weiterverwenden kann wenn ich jetzt auf Intel Sockel 1151 wechsel?
Für jede Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## drstoecker (13. August 2016)

*AW: Corsair H50 Wasserkühlung Adapter für Sockel 1151*

du brauchst keinen adapter, da sich die lochabstände nicht geändert haben.


----------



## biberchamp (13. August 2016)

*AW: Corsair H50 Wasserkühlung Adapter für Sockel 1151*

Also kann ich die Halterung die für den Sockel 775 vorgesehen ist verwenden?


----------



## thoast3 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Corsair H50 Wasserkühlung Adapter für Sockel 1151*

Nein, Sockel 775 hat andere Lochabstände als 115X.
Du brauchst das Sockel-115X-Montagekit.


----------



## drstoecker (14. August 2016)

*AW: Corsair H50 Wasserkühlung Adapter für Sockel 1151*

achso wenn du das nicht hast dann kannste das noch bestellen, kosten ca. 15/20€. hatte gedacht du hättest es. sockel 775 ist anders vom lochabstand her sowie 1155/56/51/50/1366/2011 und AMD.


----------



## biberchamp (17. August 2016)

*AW: Corsair H50 Wasserkühlung Adapter für Sockel 1151*

Danke. Hab mir jetzt einen neuen Lüfter gekauft. Hätte 12€ gekostet und 4 Wochen Lieferzeit gehabt.


----------



## Bluebeard (30. September 2016)

*AW: Corsair H50 Wasserkühlung Adapter für Sockel 1151*

Die Alternative wäre hier noch die Bestellung über uns: Hydro Series Retention Bracket Kit for Hydro Series H40, H50 and H70 REV 2


----------

